# High PH (7,8) what should I do ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I just buy a new tank that have crush coral in.

I want to at store to ask if the crush coral is OK for P's because I didn't want to buy 150$ of new rock.

He told me that if I have lots of drift wood and he suggest me a rock that help to lower the PH, I will be OK.

But now my PH is stable at 7,8 I know it's not critical, but my Rhom loss some color and is swimming very slow.

What sould I do if I don't have 150$ to buy some new rock ?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

ph decreaser and stabilizer?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> ph decreaser and stabilizer?
> [snapback]794658[/snapback]​


I will prefer a natural way to lower the PH
What make my PH raise, is my crush coral so even if I had PH decreaser, my water will again go up the 7,8


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would get rid of the crushed coral first of all.

Peat is a natural way to bring your ph down, but it's senseless to have one thing in your tank that brings the ph up, and another thing in your tank that brings it down, you're just going to have fucked up water chemisty in the end. Lose the crushed coral


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I would get rid of the crushed coral first of all.
> 
> Peat is a natural way to bring your ph down, but it's senseless to have one thing in your tank that brings the ph up, and another thing in your tank that brings it down, you're just going to have fucked up water chemisty in the end. Lose the crushed coral
> [snapback]794694[/snapback]​


Yeah peat is the most effective natural way to reduce your PH. Just seems a little odd using 2 different things dragging the PH either way. But I agree with el lose the crushed coral. Good for raising KH when used in a filter but other than that suitable for marine really. You can put some peat in pantyhose or whatever and put it in your filter. It will give your water the tea color though, more so than driftwood.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

sh*t... I dont want to restart from the begining








+ it will cost me 150$ and 4 hours of my time

I don't have time tonight, but if I do it next WeekEnd, do you think my rhom will survive at PH 7,8 ? he live for the last year in a ph of 6,8


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

150 dollars? It shouldn't cost you anywhere near that much to switch your substrate, though you're right in thinking it can be time consuming


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I will need to take out the fish, take out all the decoration, take out all the rock
put the new rock in, put back the decoration and put the fish back in.

The guy of the LFS is a asshold , he should tell me that the crush coral will fuckup my PH.








He told me, if the crush coral is free, take it, you wont have any probleme. Add some wood and a rock that will help to lower your PH and it will be stable at around 7,0 and 7,2. You wont have any PH drop or raise, everything will be stable. But you need to find the perfect match.

Now you guys tell me to remove it.









Any more advice ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Lowering PH too fast can kill Ps. I say add a big rock.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

take out the coral and go from there if ph still remains high after water changes try adding ro water you can buy a decent unit for the 150 dollars you want to spend what ever you do do it slowly don't lower the ph more than .5 per day you will also have to add ro right to the ro water i have a rhom and keep my ph at 6.8 have had him for over a year and a half


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There are many hobbiests that have successfully raised rhoms in high pH (myself included). The only problem with high pH is to make sure your ammonia is undetectable or else it's toxic.

That being said, if your pH was stable at 6.8 without the crushed coral, I would get rid of it. If given the choice, I would opt for the lower pH as long as it's stable.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

OK, you guys right, I will lose the crushed coral.

I have and ideal, I will do one side at the time. so I wont need to take out my Rhom.

When the new rock will be in, do you think the ph will go down by it self ? or only when I will do a big water change ?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I honestly wouldnt worry about a 7.8 pH. I have had my fish in that pH for 8 months because thats how it comes out of the faucet. I havent had one problem.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree. I had the same problem trying to keep my PH down. I eventually gave up because nothing worked. Even so, my P's are healthy and happy. PH never made a difference. BTW my PH is 7.6-7.8


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

DonH said:


> That being said, if your pH was stable at 6.8 without the crushed coral, I would get rid of it. If given the choice, I would opt for the lower pH as long as it's stable.


I took out the crush coral last week, plus today I did a 33% water changer to help to lower my PH, but didn't work







Still at 7.8

What sould I do ?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

[quote name='Blackdude' date='Dec 13 2004, 06:08 AM']
sh*t... I dont want to restart from the begining









+ it will cost me 150$ and 4 hours of my time

whats more important your time or your fish's health


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

BUMP

I took out the crush coral last week, plus today I did a 33% water changer to help to lower my PH, but didn't work down.gif Still at 7.8

What should I do ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> BUMP
> 
> I took out the crush coral last week, plus today I did a 33% water changer to help to lower my PH, but didn't work down.gif Still at 7.8
> 
> ...


What is your ph out of the tap ????


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> What is your ph out of the tap ????
> [snapback]814245[/snapback]​


At exactly 7,0


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It will take time because by doing fresh water changes you are adding carbonates to your tank. Continue with 25% water changes weekly and within a month a month it will be around 7.0 dead on...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> It will take time because by doing fresh water changes you are adding carbonates to your tank. Continue with 25% water changes weekly and within a month a month it will be around 7.0 dead on...
> [snapback]814318[/snapback]​


I did 33% of water change each week, and still at 7,8
it go down to 7,5 and the day after, it go right up to 7,8

do you think I should try some chemical stuff the neutralise the water of all the tank ? If I do that will it raise to 7,8 after ? or maby usr a half dose ?

My rhom eat and move less then before, i need your help !


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lmao do you seriously have coral in the tank and wonder why your ph is high or is this a joke


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

syd said:


> lmao do you seriously have coral in the tank and wonder why your ph is high or is this a joke


Come on, read the thread before laughing your ass off. I need help here, so go play with your blood parrots



Blackdude said:


> I took out the crush coral last week, plus today I did a 33% water changer to help to lower my PH, but didn't work PH Still at 7.8


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is going to take a while to lower the ph but that is a good thing. You have gotten rid of the crushed coral which is the important part and now it will just take some time. I personally wouldnt test my ph or worry about it for a couple months, just do weekly water changes, and then see where it is at. I think you are wasting a lot of energy testing your ph and hoping for a drastic change.....this wont happen and it is much worse for your fish if it did.


----------

